# Need NFP help-very low & erratic temps after IUD removal



## time4another (Mar 28, 2005)

Alright. We aren't ready to ttc just yet. We do want another baby but I'm not quite sure when the time will be right, all I know is that its not right now (unless a higher power has other plans







). I had my Mirena removed so that this could be a possibility. We are usinng condoms for b/c at the moment and I was hoping that we could use nfp and condoms but my charts are very strange and kinda starting to worry me in a health sense not a pg one (that would be inconvineient now, but welcome regardless).

I had the Mirena removed on the 19th (yeah, I know that was only 10 days ago but bear with me for a moment). I was "practice" NFPing for about 3 weeks while it was in and was annovulatory with it in. Erratic low tems in the 96.5-96.9 range for several days, then several in the low 97s and a couple in the 98.0 deg range. 4 days after my Mirena was removed I had a very small visit from AF for the first time in 2.5+ years. At least I think it was AF. It lasted about a day and a half. FF counted that as the begining of a new cycle and here's were my main concerns are. This cycle I've had very low temps ranging from 95.85 this morning to 97.4 a couple days ago. This mornings temp concerns me for a couple reasons. I'm pretty sure its accurate. I re checked, but disregarded the second temp because it was after I'd been awake and moving around some and I had the thermometer in my mouth for way too long while it was off (I'm so *not* a morning person







: ) and that temp was 97.05-still low for all that activity. I was not mouth breathing. I literally grabbed the thermometer right when I awoke before I even opened my eyes. The thermometer is brand new and is a BBT Vicks brand. I didn't think that my temp would be that low this morning because I was soooooo sweaty last night. The temp in our room was comfortable, I had a normal amount of covers yet I woke up in the middle of the night totally soaked. I stripped to my underware







and slept the rest of the night like that. When I woke in the morning (after temping of course







) I went to put my PJs back on and they were still very wet. The other thing is is that I've lost alot of weight over the past year and a half but for the past 6 months or so its been comming off alot more slowly than it had in the begining. I've been stable for the past 3 months, yet I haven't been changing the way or eat or how much excersise I get. I am (barely) within my "normal" BMI but I really could stand to loose another 10-15Lbs. The other thing that has me wondering is the spotting I've had in the past 3 days...
my chart...http://www2.fertilityfriend.com/home/d0bcb
I'm looking for opinions...should I call my dr now or should I wait this out and let my hormones sort themselves out on thier own? How long would you wait in that case? Any natural suggestions to help my body figure this out?

Thanks.
Heather


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Ater doing chemical birth control, your body can be out of sorts for months. I would not panic that it isn't making any sense right now. Personally, my waking temps are normally between 96.2 and 97.8, with O happening at around 97'. There are times that a low waking temp can indicate a thyroid problem, but I am betting that your crazy temps are just due to your body trying to adjust. Though that is something you can have your doctor check. I would start taking a B complex vitamin to support your body. I also suggest lurking/posting in TTC as there are a lot of mamas there discussing natural suppliments for hormone issues.

As for charting, I would try to relie on your CM for when to use condoms.

Peace,
Laura


----------

